# Stuffed Peppers



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Tomorrow, July 15th, is Utah Stuffed Pepper Day!!!

antelope:


elk celery sausage:


I have no idear what this is made of, but ****, it looks good:


Bison n pork:


Bison n pork stuffed in Anaheim peppers:


We're celebrating Utah Stuffed Pepper Day early here at the Goobermeister Estate with stuffed Anaheims.

.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Looking good. I've never stuffed Anaheims, I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*stuffed Anaheim peppers*



Cooky said:


> Looking good. I've never stuffed Anaheims, I'll have to give it a try.




BBQ'd Stuffed Anaheim Peppers

1 lb - ground wild game meat
1/2 lb - ground pork
1/2 cup - cooked rice
1/2 cup - diced onion
1 - Annaheim pepper, diced
1 or 2 - eggs
cilantro
green hot sauce
salt & pepper to taste
8 - Anaheim peppers, split

Fire up the BBQ grill. Add some mesquite chips if ya got em.
Split peppers and clean out seeds.
Soften peppers for 5 minutes in hot water.
Mix all the ingredients.
Pry peppers open and stuff with mixture
Cook on grill away from direct heat.

.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Looks yummy.

Try this one. Split some jalapenos lengthwise. Scrape out the seeds and membranes. Soak in water for a while if you want to reduce the heat a bit. Fill with cream cheese. Top with a slice of bacon, and put them in the oven until the peppers are soft and the bacon is cooked. Eat.


----------

